# Water Report Mandurah WA



## HaveFun (22/4/18)

HI,

any idea from where i can get the water report for Mandurah WA 6210?

Cheers
Stefan


----------



## pnuckle (22/4/18)

HaveFun said:


> HI,
> 
> any idea from where i can get the water report for Mandurah WA 6210?
> 
> ...


Try this: https://www.mandurah.wa.gov.au/online-tools/report-it/contact-us as a starting place.


----------



## mkj (22/4/18)

All here I guess
https://www.watercorporation.com.au.../dwq-annual-report-perth-aesthetic-tables.pdf


----------



## Whistlingjack (22/4/18)

I used the customer enquiry facility on the Water Corp website. The tables in the annual reports don't provide the values for calcium, magnesium, etc.

I sent an old report in to let them know what I was looking for.

I have attached the current report for my area as an example.

WJ


----------



## scomet (27/4/18)

Hi Stefan

I tried for years to get a meaning-full water report out of wawa; they will give you the mins and max and state its within spec. The specific problem in Mandurah is the waters a ‘shandy’ of de-sal bore and dam so its a constant moving target to try and define what the chemical composition is, I went RO and never regretted a second, you don't need a Ph meter use Brun Water, I hit the numbers every time….


----------



## HaveFun (28/4/18)

finally, I got a water report 

I will add for the next 36l weissbier batch (46% pilsener and 54% wheat)

CaSO4 5g
CaCl2 7g
MgSO4 6g
Lactic Acid 6ml

I hope this will improve my weissbier 

cheers
Stefan


----------



## scomet (28/4/18)

Thats quite a bit different to the last one I got, see attached, but I'm assured by people who know our (Mandurah) water is chemically all over the place like a mad woman *ing..
I've been talking to a few plumbers as we've been thro' 3 very expensive water systems in the last 15 years. Apparently they are starting to use virtuous enamel again as its lasting longer than the SS!! since the kwinana de-sal plant kicked in! (go RO++, your Beer will Love you for it)


----------



## Whistlingjack (29/4/18)

HaveFun said:


> finally, I got a water report
> 
> I will add for the next 36l weissbier batch (46% pilsener and 54% wheat)
> 
> ...



I throw in a Campden tablet to get rid of the chlorine. One tablet will do 75 litres.

WJ


----------



## HaveFun (29/4/18)

RO water sounds good but an under sink RO system is around $500.. 

just found a small portable one for under $200..

https://www.mywaterfilter.com.au/3-...y0TF5WD_9U9XeJ1E6YXcbmMxJT7fSyohoCHkUQAvD_BwE

I believe you have to get your RO water tested, to know what minerals you have to add?


Cheers
Stefan


----------



## markp (29/4/18)

HaveFun said:


> RO water sounds good but an under sink RO system is around $500..
> 
> just found a small portable one for under $200..
> 
> ...



Check out eBay, just purchased a 3 stage RO filter wall mounted for $129. I don’t think you need to test RO water as it comes out basically mineral and chlorine free and is regarded as a blank canvas.


----------



## HaveFun (29/4/18)

and what is the pH of RO water ?

yes right ebay 

what are you thinking about this one ?

http://vi.vipr.ebaydesc.com/ws/eBay...descgauge=1&cspheader=1&oneClk=1&secureDesc=0

cheers
Stefan


----------



## markp (29/4/18)

HaveFun said:


> and what is the pH of RO water ?
> 
> yes right ebay
> 
> ...



Looks ok, I believe a 3 stage is what you want as any thing more than 3 stage has an alkaliser which raises the ph to give you a better drinking quality water. Follow these instructions for basic water chemistry.


----------



## WoopWoop (10/5/18)

I asked WC for a water test report representative of Duncraig, thinking I would receive Whitfords, and I received Yokine. Here it is.

It's amazing how variable the water is comparing Whitfords and Yokine in the annual report


----------



## RTF-89 (16/11/19)

HaveFun said:


> finally, I got a water report
> 
> I will add for the next 36l weissbier batch (46% pilsener and 54% wheat)
> 
> ...



Hi HaveFun have you had any luck finding any more upto date results for Mandurah? I have tried water corp but they are not very helpful and can only supply me with results that are old.


----------



## HaveFun (23/11/19)

i changed to RO water


----------

